# Hello



## koricua74 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello Brothers,

I'm Angel W. Zenon Jr.  I'm a PHA Master Mason out of Killeen, TX and I also serve in the U.S. Army as a Chief Warrant Officer.  I was raised during my last deployment to Iraq in James E. Chase Lodge #81 Washington Jurisdiction.  I've recently demitted to St. James Lodge #71 in Temple, TX.  I'm also a member of the York Rite.  I'm looking to further my education in Masonry whether "Mainstream" or "Prince Hall."  I look forward to the fellowship.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome to the Forums my Brother and thank you for your service to our Country!


----------



## Raven (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Brother Zenon. 



koricua74 said:


> Hello Brothers,
> 
> I'm Angel W. Zenon Jr. I'm a PHA Master Mason out of Killeen, TX and I also serve in the U.S. Army as a Chief Warrant Officer. I was raised during my last deployment to Iraq in James E. Chase Lodge #81 Washington Jurisdiction. I've recently demitted to St. James Lodge #71 in Temple, TX. I'm also a member of the York Rite. I'm looking to further my education in Masonry whether "Mainstream" or "Prince Hall." I look forward to the fellowship.


----------

